# Twenty-five Lbs. Of Pork Equals Pulled Pork



## Savannahsmoker (May 1, 2012)

Our son requested pulled pork for his birthday party.

Mohunken Butt Rub applied and meat went in the fridge overnight.






Mohunken Sauce simmering.





Shot um up





In the smoker for about 16 hours overnight





Smoking.





Getting close





Pulling and Chopping


----------



## Andy M. (May 1, 2012)

I have to butts in my freezer waiting for the weather to get predictably warmer so I can smoke them up.  As you can see, my set-up is similar to yours.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I have to butts in my freezer waiting for the weather to get predictably warmer so I can smoke them up.  As you can see, my set-up is similar to yours.



I noted the amazing similarities.

Nice looking stuff, guys!


----------



## roadfix (May 1, 2012)

Very nice!  I haven't done PP in a while.  Love the carnitas.  Makes great tacos too.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 3, 2012)

thats a lot of pork ... looks good ..


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 3, 2012)

Yum, tis the season for pork porn...


----------

